# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как выбрать текущую результат запроса в цикле Выборка.Следующий() ?

## qlerk351

8.2 Обычное приложение.

Есть запрос, результат его в выборке:

Выборка = Результат.Выбрать()

Масс = Новый Массив()

Пока Выборка.Следующий() Цикл
    //Возможно ли здесь присвоить текущий результат(текущую итерацию цикла) выборки в массив?
КонецЦикла

----------

